# Who got what from Barking?



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Just curious who got what. I got a yemen chameleon, 2 bearded pygmy chameleons, 3 stick insects and two Faunariums.


----------



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

I got 2 royals. One 08 female and one 07 male. Also got a few mats, stats etc.


----------



## snakejed (Jan 22, 2008)

i got 2 o7 normal hognoses and an 07 female albino hognoses wish i had more cash tho who knows what i would of come back with


----------



## lokismum (Apr 13, 2008)

i got another bearded dragon


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I got it in the neck all day of my misses for not going :lol2:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

*I got a jampea dwarf retic!!!!!!!! woooooops!!!!!!!*

and then i got it in the neck from the missus!!!! :devil:


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

i got ...........

a murphys patternless leo
2ft viv
heatmat
thermostat
water dish
hide
2 digital thermometers
mealworms
my bro got a chocolate albino leo


was my first show and was immense

like 2 thank byglady for my leos and wohic 4 my viv : victory:


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

Scaley said:


> *I got a jampea dwarf retic!!!!!!!! woooooops!!!!!!!*
> 
> and then i got it in the neck from the missus!!!! :devil:


haha i saw them for sale was very tempted lol what is his temprement like then?


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

declanjr said:


> haha i saw them for sale was very tempted lol what is his temprement like then?


 
i managed 2 get a female off him, they were only gona b sold as pairs but i talked him round!!! the temprement is great, just let them go where they wana go instead of tryin 2 hold them still. i originaly was looking at the pair of albino green burms down stairs but they wouldnt split them! they were lovely tho!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ailurus (Jun 8, 2007)

i got: 

A male crested gecko from Wohic (sp?) (being held by my friend not me) 



















A Gargoyle Gecko from Ally 


























A Male AFT from Ark Reptiles 


















and a Spotted Python from somebody else, sorry cannot remember your name :blush: 


















Parents weren't pleased :devil:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I, as expected, came away empty handed having previously spent a small fortune in the past few days! :lol2:


I did have a chat with some good friends though, which is always nice!


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

did anyone else see the albino green burms downstairs? it said on their boxes they were 18 months old hardely likely as mine is half that age and triple their size?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*barkin*

i got a possible super salmon from genetic gems cheers guys


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

I got a male Halmahera, to be paired up with my female when she is old enough


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

itubagus said:


> I got a male Halmahera, to be paired up with my female when she is old enough


 
i knew u wouldnt b able 2 resist! mind u, neither could i!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

itubagus said:


> I got a male Halmahera, to be paired up with my female when she is old enough


YAY! Was it one of lindas?


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

I got 1 emperor scorpion and 4 pairs of cuban burrowing cockroachs.


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

i got a 08 female royal of a young lad up stairs but forgot his name sorry. was a great day although my nipper was not happy


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

does any 1 know the name of the 2 blokes upstairs that were selling the bloods? thats where i got my retic!!!!:mf_dribble: just like 2 say a big thank u 2 him and also thanks 4 emptying my wallet!!! :lol2:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Scaley said:


> does any 1 know the name of the 2 blokes upstairs that were selling the bloods? thats where i got my retic!!!!:mf_dribble: just like 2 say a big thank u 2 him and also thanks 4 emptying my wallet!!! :lol2:[/quo
> 
> Karl+Tom www.bloodpythonsuk.co.uk


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

I got a Yemen Chameleon, Mexican Black Kingsnake, Brazilian Rainbow boa, tangerine albino milksnake, albino milksnake, carpet python, Candycane Cornsnake, two leos, some T's, two Tiger beetles, three mantids and a scorp!

Hazah! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

A few then......!


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

NEARLY got an adult female hypo tangerine honduran milk....but resisted almost got an IJ carpet too but again just managed to resist lol....was a good day though and am a tad gutted i never came back with anything...


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Berber King said:


> Karl+Tom www.bloodpythonsuk.co.uk


 
nice 1, cheers m8! :2thumb:

big thanks 2 karl+tom :no1:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

I got a sore throat from talking to so many interesting people. We did go to the pub afterwards but I think we got there a bit too late, but had a real nice meal so thank you to everyone for choosing that pub, made a nice end to a very enjoyable day.


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

i only wish i came home with more, but never mind i'll be at the kent show lol


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

I got a 08 Royal whos called Murphy
a SHCT 08 leo
and a murphy patternless 08 leo


thats all i was allowed


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i got a cremesicle leo and a coral snow motley corn


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

well went lookin 4 brbs but we came home with 2 royals


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

i got:
i got 14 rubs from jungle phase (new!)
1 male butter corn snake ( baby!)
1 female snow het cor coral ( baby!)
1 Albino Belle Glades Rat snake ( 6 months old!)
X2 new heat matts
X2 pags of aspen
X1 Exo tera startup kit...( was to cheap to miss!)
X50 pinkies
X4 fluffs

great people, thought show was limited with the "wow" morphs, but was still a good day..


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

does anyone know if someone bought the pair of albino green burmese pythons?? or who was the seller??


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I got nothing:blowup:
I initially wanted a royal but my dad said no more pets but I think he has started to consider it because he was asking how big they grow and stuff soooooooo........ I may get lucky.

Anyway that was my first show and it was great!


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

We bought Helga the Helmet Gecko!!!








She's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Well Mark got 3 motley Ghost Cornsnakes two females and a male.. I got a very light purse.

Liz


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

nicklamb said:


> We bought Helga the Helmet Gecko!!!
> View attachment 1434
> 
> 
> She's gorgeous!!!!


 Now that is very cute-good name too!!!!


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

does anyone know if someone bought the pair of albino green burmese pythons?? or who was the seller??


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Well my excuse was i'm supporting our club BRAS so after sitting at the table all day sold my prebooked's and went and picked up my already prebooked reps.

1.1 het honey stripes 
0.1 hog island
1.1 Russian rats
1.1 hypo house 
1.0 corn hybrid? undecided on this one yet LOL 
1.0 albino grey banded excuse he's my friends and he's sick of his bad feeding habits LOL
p xx


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

just want to say a big thanks to everyone who went today and supported us. a big well done to the organisers as well


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

also thank you..^^^ the bits i got were spot on.. cheers mate.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> just want to say a big thanks to everyone who went today and supported us. a big well done to the organisers as well


It was good talking to you for like 30 seconds.:lol2:


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

Unfortunately we came away with nothing - I think we got there a bit late. I only saw three cresties and none were what I was looking for - I guess they went pretty early


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

I just bought loads of stuff to decorate my 3 new vivs that i'm in the middle of making, new food bowls, new ceramics, lamp holders and habistat thermostats as i want to do a completely new set up as my vivs are all secondhand at the moment.

I have to admit I was tempted to add some frogs to my collection, but thought I better wait till i've finished this lot of viv's first before buying an exo terra :whistling2:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i got a bull hatchling (thanks ian ) and my daughter a lovely new beardie...was a great day


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

couldn't make it - saw you and Pauly were there tho (along with Julia etc...)she has a snakle for me!!!


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I got upset because Rory:notworthy: was'nt there.

Wait to you see what Wohic got........


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

OH bought me a lovely leopard Gecko From Ark reptiles, He is an albino het Raptor and his name is Jeffery Humperbickle










And the OH bought a lovely Ghost motely stripe who is currently nameless


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> just want to say a big thanks to everyone who went today and supported us. a big well done to the organisers as well


 


pretty sure you were the peeps next to us : victory: if so great people nice to talk to you

daniel


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

I gots a female pastel royal, an unsexed JCP and some mixed corns.

Sold all me hides, nearly all me bowls and all me royals - woo, shame i spent it all lol.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

i got

3 tiger cresties
4 corns of various morphs
2 vitikins
1 bull snake
1 javalin sandboa


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

We got 
corns
0.1 lavender het bloodred (ballpiefun)
0.1 bloodred het hypo lavender (ballpiefun)
1.0 amel het sulfur (cornmorphs)
0.1 amel stripe poss het caramel (cornmorphs)
0.1 butter poss het stripe (Paul Chase)
0.1 sunglow motley (unsure)
milks
1.1 apricot pueblans (unsure)
0.1 albino tri coloured honduran (hogboy)

better start saving for Hamm :lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

kato said:


> I got upset because Rory:notworthy: was'nt there.
> 
> Wait to you see what Wohic got........


Me too, i was looking forward to a speech, only reason i went. :whip::lol2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

i got a GORGEOUS male BCI from lukendaniel who made a lot fo friends at the pub afterwards....and a gecko *sigh* dont worry, i'm as embarassed as you are disappointed in me.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah was great taliing to you too luke and dan!! good to see you did well definetly plenty of people talking to you as well. see you at ware maybe??


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

male butter stripe 05 :mf_dribble:from cornmorphs










male anery stripe 07 :flrt:from cormorphs too lol


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

quizicalkat said:


> male butter stripe 05 :mf_dribble:from cornmorphs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they are beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Moose how is the leo setting in, did you give it a name yet??


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I have no idea what Kato is on about I only bought a pair of hypo house snakes (thanks jay)
and 4 little pigmy chameleons (thanks lukendaniel)
and a blizzard and a wild type leopard gecko (no idea who from)

having said that though i did still come 
home with rather a lot of extra snakes :lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

wohic said:


> I have no idea what Kato is on about I only bought a pair of hypo house snakes (thanks jay)
> and 4 little pigmy chameleons (thanks lukendaniel)
> and a blizzard and a wild type leopard gecko (no idea who from)
> 
> ...


yes I was rather squashed in the back with them :censor: thanks for that all of you who sent snakes home with her :lol2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> Moose how is the leo setting in, did you give it a name yet??


 
His name is Fido, and he's doing okay, accidentally left him at my mates house though :blush: lol he'll be reet XD


----------



## Dale42 (Dec 27, 2007)

i got a male from luck and dan too and he is so lovely


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

I got 2 baby emperor scorpions, 2 saddle backed beetles and 2 faunariums.


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

collected 3 corns (2 anery and one amel) then got a baby beardie, baby crestie and two female leos.

you'll all be bombarded with pics later.


----------



## Keeky101 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow...souds like people got loads from the show then!! How can you fit so many lizards, amphibiams etc into your car?? 

I didnt go, I forgot to mention it to my dad...and it was probably too far away aswell...

*sigh*

but oh well, sounds like it was a good day!!


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

it was mate great stuff

i got 3 amel het butter motley and one strange anery corn lol

cousin got the number of a local royal breeder to buy something which was just hatching


----------

